# Centrino Tiefergetaktet aber fast gleichschnell



## zyclop (25. September 2006)

Kann mir jemand erklären wie das geht? Wie kann ein Notebook weniger Stromverbrauchen, Tiefer getaktet sein, aber fast gleich schnell wie ein vergleichbarer Intel Proz


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. September 2006)

Das ist das selbe Spiel wie bei den AMD Prozessoren, die unbestreitbar bei selber Taktrate wie ein Pentium 4, mehr Leistung rausholen können.

Wenn ich mir nun den Pentium M anschaue, hat der im vergleich zum Pentium 4 einen verringerten Befehlssatz und basiert auf dem Pentium 3 (also ein extrem aufgebohrter Intel Pro ? :suspekt: ).
Die aktuellen Modelle haben dazu immerhin satte 2MB Cache.

Ein Pentium M 1,6 ghz ist in etwa so schnell wie P4 2,4ghz.


Der P4, ist im eigentlichem Sinne, mit seine NetBurst Technologie, ja langsamer als ein P3, man hat sich da eigentlich fast nurnoch auf extrem hohe Taktraten und SSE konzentriert.
Was zB Fließkommaberechnungen angeht, wurde der P4 sogar "verschlechtert"
Er schafft pro Taktrate einfach weniger Arbeit, als ein P3, Pentium M oder eine AMD CPU.

Alles in allem ist der Pentium M also nicht wirklich was besonders gutes, sondern eher der P4 etwas besonders schlechtes 

Zukünftige Intel CPUs werden deswegen auf NetBurst verzichten, und nicht auf dem P4 basieren, sondern eher wieder auf dem Pentium M (also dem P3), oder einer neuen Technologie.


----------



## zyclop (26. September 2006)

Das erklärt aber die frage noch nicht  ...ich muss das einem leien erklären, aber so schaff ich das nicht. Was ist der Trick dabei das er weniger strom brauch, tiefer getatacktet ist aber trotzdem schafft. Dies können ja nicht alle proziss, da ist doch was spezielles dahinter oder nciht?


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. September 2006)

Nun, AMD CPUs können in etwa das Selbe, genauso wie Pentium 3 CPUs. Da steckt nichts spezielles dahinter.

Der Trick ist, dass der P4 eigentlich ein schlechter Prozessor ist, mit einer sehr hohen Verlustleistung, der pro takt mehr Arbeit mit "Fehlerpreväntion" erledigen muss, wodurch er mehr Strom braucht, und um auch einiges heiser wird. Deswegen erledigt er pro takt viel weniger Aufgaben als eine Vergleichbare AMD CPU, oder eben ein Pentium M.
Beim P4 ging Intel den Weg "Hauptsache mächtig viel GHz", wärend man beim Pentium 3, und dem darauf basierendem Pentium M auf Effizienz Wert gelegt hatte.

Ansonsten verweise ich mal auf Wikipedia zum Thema
Pentium M - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_M
und
Pentium 4 - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_4

Den Teil zum Core Design, kannst du beim Pentium M überspringen, weil auch die "alten" Pentium M den P4 in den Schatten stellen


----------



## chmee (26. September 2006)

Wichtig ist auch :

Die M-Serie von Intel und auch AMD laufen 
1. bei niedrigerer Spannung
2. kleineren Die bzw. Chip --> Verlustleistung ( Fachbegriff kA ) niedriger.
2. wird der Takt dynamisch runtergeregelt, wenn nix passiert.

Schon aus 1. folgt:
U [V] x I [A] = P [W]

mfg chmee


----------

